# Dayton Wire Wheels March Sale 40% off



## truly oldschool (Mar 16, 2007)

Has anybody checked into this? I just called Dayton about wheels for my 59 caddy and I was a little surprised to here the price. The last set of Dayton's I bought were about $2200 for the set. This time I called Dayton directly and they quoted me $1464 for the same set of 14"x7" reverse all chrome. I know some guys are buying the Chinese stuff and this still may seem high but for all the guys who want the real deal I suggest you check this out. hey said the sale runs till the end of March. This is for the premium Wheel with the Three year warranty. No second hand or used stuff. Here is the number I called 1-800-862-6000. 

Truly Oldschool


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

damn talk about a dayton rep lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 16 2007, 10:28 AM~7490330
> *damn talk about a dayton rep lol
> *


yup, with 1 post too.!!! :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how much for some 13/7 rev center gold.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## truly oldschool (Mar 16, 2007)

:biggrin: It is true I am new but I just thought I would share the wealth. I was searching the internet looking for good wheel deals and ended up here. I thought I could get some feedback from you guys on good prices. 

Oh yeah! And yes I am a Dayton Rep. Thats all I have ever rolled and will roll. Started out on those with my first car in 1988. I tried one set of Players back in 2000 and had nothing but problems. Plus when someone asked what they were I couldn't lie and I hated saying Player.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truly oldschool_@Mar 16 2007, 10:10 AM~7490606
> *:biggrin:  It is true I am new but I just thought I would share the wealth. I was searching the internet looking for good wheel deals and ended up here. I thought I could get some feedback from you guys on good prices.
> 
> Oh yeah! And yes I am a Dayton Rep. Thats all I have ever rolled and will roll. Started out on those with my first car in 1988. I tried one set of Players back in 2000 and had nothing but problems. Plus when someone asked what they were I couldn't lie and I hated saying Player.
> *


 who did you speak with cause i only get 20% , and didnt know they sold to the puplic :0


----------



## truly oldschool (Mar 16, 2007)

I spoke to Brad at extension 212. I don't know when they started doing this but aparently it is not a standard thing. He said it was till the end of the month and on Radial lace only in Chrome or gold options. The sale did not cover painted or custom stuff.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truly oldschool_@Mar 16 2007, 07:50 AM~7490083
> *Has anybody checked into this? I just called Dayton about wheels for my 59 caddy and I was a little surprised to here the price. The last set of Dayton's I bought were about $2200 for the set.  This time I called Dayton directly and they quoted me $1464 for the same set of 14"x7" reverse all chrome. I know some guys are buying the Chinese stuff and this still may seem high but for all the guys who want the real deal I suggest you check this out. hey said the sale runs till the end of March.  This is for the premium Wheel with the Three year warranty. No second hand or used stuff. Here is the number I called 1-800-862-6000.
> 
> Truly Oldschool
> *


Isin't that about the price they *always *are for 14X7" give or take a few dollars?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 16 2007, 03:31 PM~7492200
> *Isin't that about the price they always are for 14X7" give or take a few dollars?
> *


I think i was quoted around 1800.00 for some 13's 72 straight


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 16 2007, 01:34 PM~7492222
> *I think i was quoted around 1800.00 for some 13's 72 straight
> *


Yeah, I called them not too long ago and was quoted $1,600.00 for some str8 colored spoke 72's.


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

you just have to shop around, when I lived in omaha, ne I was quoted around $13 and a half for all crome


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 16 2007, 03:42 PM~7492279
> *Yeah, I called them not too long ago and was quoted $1,600.00 for some str8 colored spoke 72's.
> *


shit..hook me up bro.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 16 2007, 02:42 PM~7492279
> *Yeah, I called them not too long ago and was quoted $1,600.00 for some str8 colored spoke 72's.
> *


forreals cause they charging me 2200....i know about the 40% off sell .....but i didnt know they sold to the puplic kind of like zenith ( what ever it takes to make a sell ) what he did a few times, when i was sellin them.....oh welll money tuff to come by now adays..


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truly oldschool_@Mar 16 2007, 01:13 PM~7491799
> *I spoke to Brad at extension 212. I don't know when they started doing this but aparently it is not a standard thing. He said it was till the end of the month and on Radial lace only in Chrome or gold options. The sale did not cover painted or custom stuff.
> *


hi sharon :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

does this apply to kos as well or just rims


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 16 2007, 08:16 PM~7494294
> *forreals  cause  they  charging me  2200....i  know  about  the  40%  off sell .....but  i  didnt  know  they  sold  to  the  puplic    kind  of  like  zenith ( what  ever  it  takes  to  make  a  sell )  what  he  did  a  few  times,  when  i  was  sellin  them.....oh  welll  money  tuff  to  come  by  now  adays..
> *


Yeah, what happined was I emailed Dayton with an inquiry about some rims I wanted. After the representitive wrote back...I caled him on the phone and he gave me that price verbally...here's a copy of the email and his reply:

Angel,

We don't powdercoat but can paint colors of your choice in Chroma 1 Eurathane. Price is same as chrome.
Call me (Mike) for more information.

Mike Edgerton
Restoration Services
Spline-drive Sales
Dayton Wheel Concepts
1-800-862-6000
[email protected]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 16 2007, 11:46 PM~7494463
> *Yeah, what happined was I emailed Dayton with an inquiry about some rims I wanted. After the representitive wrote back...I caled him on the phone and he gave me that price verbally...here's a copy of the email and his reply:
> 
> Angel,
> ...


Good Luck with the restoration shop, they are back-logged for approximately 8 to 10 weeks. It will certainly make you reconsider painting the spokes. :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 16 2007, 08:58 PM~7494529
> *Good Luck with the restoration shop, they are back-logged for approximately 8 to 10 weeks.  It will certainly make you reconsider painting the spokes.  :biggrin:
> *


It's cool, I'm gonna be you using some Chinas...I ain't spending that kinda money on rims. I could get my Coker 5.20's, a digital dash, an adex dump and still have money for Roscoe's chicken for the money I'd spend on some D'z.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 16 2007, 09:40 AM~7490396
> *yup, with  1 post too.!!! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 16 2007, 10:34 PM~7494397
> *does this apply to kos as well or just  rims
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: anyone


----------



## truly oldschool (Mar 16, 2007)

Well I called back and actually ordered some 72-spoke 13's, got em for $1344 in chrome. Changed my mind from the 14's. I don't know where ya'll gettin your info but that is the best deal by far I found on real D's. I did get about 5 guys who said they were sellin D's till I asked if the had the serial numbers and they said "HUH". I don't get the new guys and the China's. Why would you drop $3,000 in paint and only spend $500 in wheels................ All show no go. Hey whatever I am staying true to the guys who were here in the begining. I remember when if you didn't have Daytons you were nothin. Remember "if you ain't got Dayton's you ain't got shit"? What happened to that.  

There is a reason all wires are reffered to as Dayton's. They are the real Deal. 

After all, all cars aren't a 64 Impala but that was once ( and really still is) the icon of lowriding. If China started building bad copies of that would we all buy one? I can see it now. Bad copies of a 64 rollin, Shakin, Fenders loose. Guys saying yeah it's the real deal.

Just remember the original old school guys will buy the real deal.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truly oldschool_@Mar 17 2007, 08:32 AM~7495852
> *Well I called back and actually ordered some 72-spoke 13's, got em for $1344 in chrome. Changed my mind from the 14's. I don't know where ya'll gettin your info but that is the best deal by far I found on real D's. I did get about 5 guys who said they were sellin D's till I asked if the had the serial numbers and they said "HUH". I don't get the new guys and the China's. Why would you drop $3,000 in paint and only spend $500 in wheels................ All show no go. Hey whatever I am staying true to the guys who were here in the begining. I remember when if you didn't have Daytons you were nothin. Remember "if you ain't got Dayton's you ain't got shit"? What happened to that.
> 
> There is a reason all wires are reffered to as Dayton's. They are the real Deal.
> ...


so lets see the car your going to put the 13 on ?? you have too understand something ! people cant afford 1500 wheels in the lowrider maker most of this youngster are new 2-3 years, what it comes down to this 300 wheels and a interior job or audio system 80% are going to go with the 300.00 wires ........2nd daytons are truly the best thats why there still so many wheel on the streets today!! cause they last forever.......but before daytons came into the lowrider market, theres was tru -ray / tru spoke/ star wire/ zenith/mcleans( about the same time) dayton was the leader....but the marking skills they lack has hurt them.....(they even tryed 4 year to late with there own china line) the "" BLVD. WIRE LINE"" was a bad choice..... and well lets no get into this..........ive sold 5 sets on daytons in the last 6-7 weeks. , i haveNT sold that many since 90 S, that sould tell you something...they are on a come back!!


----------



## truly oldschool (Mar 16, 2007)

Agereed. They are on a comeback. That is why I made the post. "For the guys who want the real deal". I know not everyone can afford them. Just thought I was doing guys a favor who can. 

And yes you are right BLVD, Bad idea. They knew it all along. but theoir distributors pushed and pushed. It did not last long. Kind of like Mercedes building a car to compete with Hyundai. 

If you are selling so many Dayton's you should call them. Don't take my word for it. 

The car is in the body shop now. I will post pics when I get it back and the wheels on. They are building them so it will be about 6 weeks. 

I can tell you know your stuff. you are obviously old school too. 

Is Gary Mclean still making lowrider stuff. I heard he is only restoring antique wire wheels from like old Rolls royce.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truly oldschool_@Mar 17 2007, 09:44 AM~7496140
> *Agereed. They are on a comeback. That is why I made the post. "For the guys who want the real deal". I know not everyone can afford them. Just thought I was doing guys a favor who can.
> 
> And yes you are right BLVD, Bad idea. They knew it all along. but theoir distributors pushed and pushed. It did not last long. Kind of like Mercedes building a car to compete with Hyundai.
> ...


  JUST ANOTHER QUSTION , IF WE RAN A IP ADRESS CHECK WHAT STATE WOULD THIS ADDRESS COME BACK TOO???


----------



## truly oldschool (Mar 16, 2007)

Centerville Ohio. No secret there. Like I said. I know those guys very well. What else do you want to know. I am not hiding anything. I am coming from the homeland of Wire Wheels.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truly oldschool_@Mar 17 2007, 09:58 AM~7496187
> *Centerville Ohio. No secret there. Like I said. I know those guys very well. What else do you want to know. I am not hiding anything. I am coming from the homeland of Wire Wheels.
> *


I THOUGH SO.....HOME LAND??? THATS L.A.


----------



## truly oldschool (Mar 16, 2007)

L.A......Home Land of lowriding. Yes. Wire Wheels are grown in the midwest. You can't deny that. Call Brad monday. 

Sorry Gotta go. Done for now.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

wish I had the loot for that, but-of-fuckin' course I won't untill next month some time.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truly oldschool_@Mar 17 2007, 09:32 AM~7495852
> * I don't get the new guys and the China's. Why would you drop $3,000 in paint and only spend $500 in wheels................ All show no go. Hey whatever I am staying true to the guys who were here in the begining. I remember when if you didn't have Daytons you were nothin. Remember "if you ain't got Dayton's you ain't got shit"? What happened to that.
> 
> There is a reason all wires are reffered to as Dayton's. They are the real Deal.
> ...


I roll China's because no one here can tell the diffrence between D's,and china's,plus that extra dough you'd have to spend on the real deal can be spent elsewhere.
I had a set of 15+ year old gold D's on my last ride,and they still looked good.But for the price of china's,I can buy 4 sets,and they'll last me longer than i'll own the car.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 17 2007, 12:17 PM~7496533
> *I roll China's because no one here can tell the diffrence between D's,and china's,plus that extra dough you'd have to spend on the real deal can be spent elsewhere.
> I had a set of 15+ year old gold D's on my last ride,and they still looked good.But for the price of china's,I can buy 4 sets,and they'll last me longer than i'll own the car.
> *


Your right most cant tell the difference at a glance. but put a china next to a Dayton and most can. I got and old set of gold center D's sittin around..the gold doesnt look great..but the chrome dish is super nice..look alot better than any new china i've had. I myself dont think you have to roll D's or Z's to be a real rider..and it makes more sense to buy chinas or some nice color chinas if you dont want or have the money to buy D's or Z's. 
But I wanted some Z's the last time i ordered rims and ended up settling for some diamond cut color barrel chinas..My next rims i buy will be Dayton or Zenith.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I've owned Zeniths, Daytons, and colored Chinas...

The Z's and D's are definately nicer than the Chinas in fit and finish. But still, the 500% cost difference is hard to swallow. Especially on a street cruiser..


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 17 2007, 02:29 PM~7497159
> *I've owned Zeniths, Daytons, and colored Chinas...
> 
> The Z's and D's are definately nicer than the Chinas in fit and finish.  But still, the 500% cost difference is hard to swallow.  Especially on a street cruiser..
> *


I agree..kinda like having an Adex on a street ride..not needed..but sure is nice. Its how we work..make a product with better quality..charge an insane price and everyone wants it.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Mar 17 2007, 11:17 AM~7496533
> *I roll China's because no one here can tell the diffrence between D's,and china's,plus that extra dough you'd have to spend on the real deal can be spent elsewhere.
> I had a set of 15+ year old gold D's on my last ride,and they still looked good.But for the price of china's,I can buy 4 sets,and they'll last me longer than i'll own the car.
> *



buy z's  the difference is here :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2007, 03:55 PM~7497274
> *I agree..kinda like having an Adex on a street ride..not needed..but sure is nice. Its how we work..make a product with better quality..charge an insane price and everyone wants it.
> *


how about 4 adel2's :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 17 2007, 03:28 PM~7497381
> *how about 4 adel2's  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i'll have some myself


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truly oldschool_@Mar 17 2007, 07:32 AM~7495852
> *Well I called back and actually ordered some 72-spoke 13's, got em for $1344 in chrome. Changed my mind from the 14's. I don't know where ya'll gettin your info but that is the best deal by far I found on real D's. I did get about 5 guys who said they were sellin D's till I asked if the had the serial numbers and they said "HUH". I don't get the new guys and the China's. Why would you drop $3,000 in paint and only spend $500 in wheels................ All show no go. Hey whatever I am staying true to the guys who were here in the begining. I remember when if you didn't have Daytons you were nothin. Remember "if you ain't got Dayton's you ain't got shit"? What happened to that.
> 
> There is a reason all wires are reffered to as Dayton's. They are the real Deal.
> ...


You should stop it while your ahead. I remember when Daytons were the shit because the were the main knock-off wheel on the market. I remember people getting killed for them around my hood. The main reason people always reffered wires to Dayton was because of Rap music and Daytons articles in the Magazines. Other rims were just not comparable with that and they weren't noticable with the general public. 

And 3K in a piant job ain't shit nowadays...try over 5K in a stock paint job with minimal rust to begin with. I can afford D'z if I wanted. But Chinas are very nice and cheaper. You don't get more points on the show card for Daytons, most people could care less as long as the rims look good and clean. I can't wait till the cross lace or 72 spoke chinas get here.

I hope along with your expensive Daytons the rest of your car compares with the quality of your rims because if your car looks like dog crap and you got new D'z well....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2007, 04:34 PM~7497622
> *You should stop it while your ahead. I remember when Daytons were the shit because the were the main knock-off wheel on the market. I remember people getting killed for them around my hood. The main reason people always reffered wires to Dayton was because of Rap music and Daytons articles in the Magazines. Other rims were just not comparable with that and they weren't noticable with the general public.
> 
> And 3K in a piant job ain't shit nowadays...try over 5K in a stock paint job with minimal rust to begin with. I can afford D'z if I wanted. But Chinas are very nice and cheaper. You don't get more points on the show card for Daytons, most people could care less as long as the rims look good and clean. I can't wait till the cross lace or 72 spoke chinas get here.
> ...


I think its just a personal preference. I think extra points should be awarded for D's or any wheel that has a better fit and finish over another wheel. Isnt that why they are judging? But then again I wouldnt build for a judge..but just the fact thats what I prefer.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

good deal if so


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2007, 03:48 PM~7497667
> *I think its just a personal preference. I think extra points should be awarded for D's or any wheel that has a better fit and finish over another wheel. Isnt that why they are judging? But then again I wouldnt build for a judge..but just the fact thats what I prefer.
> *


but they dont......as a judge i do give a few ex points for have'nt zenith or daytons....but most dont care


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Mar 17 2007, 02:48 PM~7497667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if I bought my Chinas from you..would you still deduct my points?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2007, 07:09 PM~7498173
> *If a wheel is russty or bent or the chrome is staind/pitted points should be deducted. But not if their a different brand.
> What if I bought my Chinas from you..would you still deduct my points?
> *


I'm not saying because its a different brand..better fit and finish period. You think a new set of chinas and a new set of Daytons have the same fit and finish?

Just like a paint job..you can take a newly finished Maaco job and put it next to a Manzano paint job and see a difference in quality.


----------



## TRUESTYLE (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2007, 07:38 PM~7498300
> *I'm not saying because its a different brand..better fit and finish period. You think a new set of chinas and a new set of Daytons have the same fit and finish?
> 
> Just like a paint job..you can take a newly finished Maaco job and put it next to a Manzano paint job and see a difference in quality.
> *


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

DAYTONS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ZENITHS :thumbsup: 

CHINAS :thumbsdown: 

84'S :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2007, 05:38 PM~7498300
> *I'm not saying because its a different brand..better fit and finish period. You think a new set of chinas and a new set of Daytons have the same fit and finish?
> 
> Just like a paint job..you can take a newly finished Maaco job and put it next to a Manzano paint job and see a difference in quality.
> *


I can understand the paint job comparison but not the rims. I've had real Daytons on my MC, Mcleans, and OG's. All were had great chrome and the So. California weather helps keep them that way. 

Daytons will last longer because of the quality of the chroming at the Dayton plant along with the stainless spokes but like someone said earlyer...theres a 500% price difference that equalizes everything. 

I really don't want the same pair of rims over 3 years or so. It's kinda boring to look at.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2007, 08:01 PM~7498396
> *I can understand the paint job comparison but not the rims. I've had real Daytons on my MC, Mcleans, and OG's. All were had great chrome and the So. California weather helps keep them that way.
> 
> Daytons will last longer because of the quality of the chroming at the Dayton plant along with the stainless spokes but like someone said earlyer...theres a 500% price difference that equalizes everything.
> ...


Ok simple question..yes or no..do you think the FIT AND FINISH of a new china is the same as a new Dayton?


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2007, 08:04 PM~7498403
> *Ok simple question..yes or no..do you think the FIT AND FINISH of a new china is the same as a new Dayton?
> *




:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2007, 06:04 PM~7498403
> *Ok simple question..yes or no..do you think the FIT AND FINISH of a new china is the same as a new Dayton?
> *


Fit: NO Finish: Depends on the batch. I've seen crap come from all wheel makers.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2007, 08:07 PM~7498418
> *Fit: NO Finish: Depends on the batch. I've seen crap come from all wheel makers.
> *


Ok my point exactly..if the paint on a 2 cars is identical in finish..and the jams on one matches up better (FIT) should that equal more points?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2007, 08:10 PM~7498424
> *Ok my point exactly..if the paint on a 2 cars is identical in finish..and the jams on one matches up better (FIT) should that equal more points?
> *


Yes sir, whats going on bro? you get a new ride yet?


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

If points are deducted for not have Z's or D's, then it almost becomes a straight money issue. Who spent more on there rims? It's not who has a better lowrider, it's who spent more money?
Don't get me wrong, I plan on haveing some better rims some day, it's just not at the top of my list right now.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 17 2007, 08:16 PM~7498447
> *Yes sir, whats going on bro? you get a new ride yet?
> *


Hey man..i'm working on it.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Mar 17 2007, 08:17 PM~7498454
> *If points are deducted for not have Z's or D's, then it almost becomes a straight money issue.  Who spent more on there rims?  It's not who has a better lowrider, it's who spent more money?
> Don't get me wrong, I plan on haveing some better rims some day, it's just not at the top of my list right now.
> *


Its always a money issue bro. People seem to have thier minds closed. If a wheel is better built..its better built. Not because of the name..just because its better.
Typically a nicer paint job is gonna cost more..setup..engine..interior. Most times you pay for quality. Doesnt matter if someone over paid a million dollars on a paint job..if its better than yours it better..deserves more points..same with rims.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2007, 08:18 PM~7498460
> *Hey man..i'm working on it.
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

daytons are better, who cares, anyways, you got til the 30th to get your discounts! Tor is the man to talk to. I'm pretty sure the deal is for chrome andgold finishes on radial laced k/o's


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Mar 17 2007, 06:10 PM~7498424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly my point.

Some things should not be accounted for on the point system. A molded frame should be counted because it's totally custom where as a reinforced, non-grinded frame should not. Agree?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

*That Fool CF Got A Thick Ass Skull. The Shaw Done Said It!!*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 18 2007, 09:02 AM~7500088
> *That Fool CF Got A Thick Ass Skull.  The Shaw Done Said It!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 17 2007, 07:04 PM~7498403
> *Ok simple question..yes or no..do you think the FIT AND FINISH of a new china is the same as a new Dayton?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

:biggrin: daytons are the best im riding on daytons now talk about quality and the ride is unsurpassed if i decide to buy another set of rims id go all out daytons :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2007, 10:44 PM~7499110
> *The one with the even jams should get it because crooked jams look ugly.
> Exactly my point.
> 
> ...


Nicer rims should equal more points..damn you can really be closed minded when you want to be. 
You have got it in your head that Daytons are over priced and your not gonna pay the money..so a china should be its equal because its priced accordingly.

Maaco has nice paint for the price also..might as well go all out.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadyillac_@Mar 18 2007, 08:42 AM~7500179
> *:biggrin: daytons are the best im riding on daytons now talk about quality and the ride is unsurpassed if i decide to buy another set of rims id go all out daytons :biggrin:
> *


My daytons ride the same as my old chinas.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 18 2007, 11:14 AM~7500668
> *My daytons ride the same as my old chinas.
> *


lol..yeah he may have went overboard on that one.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I have 100 spoke daytons and I am saving for 72 spoke. I am also in the market for some McLean bolt ons if any one knows where to get some. Daytons are better than the rest, hands down. There is no comparison, China's have a place because not every one can afford a new set of D's, I respect that because they want to use the money for juice, guts. But in the long run most of the people on here will have a set of Daytons.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 18 2007, 11:16 AM~7500676
> *lol..yeah he may have went overboard on that one.
> *


Ya, I agree maybe he had some oval shaped chinas before he got his Ds.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I have Daytons. They are at least 10 or 12 years old. They dont have stamps and metal chips. I also have a set of O.G. they are about 3 years old. The OG's are rusty and the chrome on the pan is flaking off. On the daytons the chrome looks as good as the day I got them. I think this explains why if you can buy DAYTONS!!!!.... Instead of buying chinas wait and save up your money and buy the real deal......


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

DAYTONS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

ZENITHS :thumbsup: 

CHINAS :thumbsdown:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

I have heard that Zenith is now the new leader in the wire wheel game, as far as quality is concerned. But I still love the way my Ds look over any Zenith


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Mar 18 2007, 03:12 PM~7501573
> *I have heard that Zenith is now the new leader in the wire wheel game, as far as quality is concerned. But I still love the way my Ds look over any Zenith
> *


Hmm..i actually like the ring on the hub and the knockoffs on Zenith's. Just been concerned if they got the quality issues worked out.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Mar 18 2007, 07:38 AM~7500339-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

After I got my Ds I noticed my caddy was way faster and handled better to.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 18 2007, 03:58 PM~7501762
> *Yeah, I agree with what you said you said about me.
> 
> Daytons are way better quality. But you paying over a thousand dollars more than a china for it. I don't like that.
> ...


I feel the same.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 18 2007, 02:15 PM~7501847
> *After I got my Ds I noticed my caddy was way faster and handled better to.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 18 2007, 05:15 PM~7501847
> *After I got my Ds I noticed my caddy was way faster and handled better to.
> *


Thats interesting cuz I hear ricers say the same thing about wings and big crome mufflers


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truly oldschool_@Mar 17 2007, 09:32 AM~7495852
> *I don't get the new guys and the China's. Why would you drop $3,000 in paint and only spend $500 in wheels................ All show no go.
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 18 2007, 05:47 PM~7502228
> *Thats interesting cuz I hear ricers say the same thing about wings and big crome mufflers
> *


Its true :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 17 2007, 10:06 AM~7496207
> *I  THOUGH  SO.....HOME LAND??? THATS  L.A.
> *


 :biggrin: home of the lowriders


----------



## keneken (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keneken_@Mar 17 2007, 07:55 PM~7498369
> *DAYTONS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ZENITHS  :thumbsup:
> ...



TTT


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Mar 18 2007, 03:12 PM~7501573
> *I have heard that Zenith is now the new leader in the wire wheel game, as far as quality is concerned. But I still love the way my Ds look over any Zenith
> *



Now all Zenith has to do is adjust their offset so you can fit a 14x7 on a bigbody! I would have bought new Z's for my caddy, but got used D's instead because they fit much better.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@Mar 19 2007, 06:54 PM~7509264
> *Now all Zenith has to do is adjust their offset so you can fit a 14x7 on a bigbody! I would have bought new Z's for my caddy, but got used D's instead because they fit much better.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=7458451
read post 103 and 104


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

my chinas actually did ride crappy. they bent and put the wheels out of balance after the first curb I ramped (damn taco bell signs are confusing) then again I've got a nice curbed to crap set of 72 spoke D's with inner tubes in them.

Some put it this way once. You can own a show car, and get custom color china rims, and afford to change the colors every season.or you can get a plain set of chrome D's and never want to buy another pair. BUT, if you closley inspect the rims on your chinas, you will see alot of flasw in the metal before they were ever plated. (like knicks on the lip, scratches,etc.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 19 2007, 07:07 PM~7509359
> *my chinas actually did ride crappy. they bent and put the wheels out of balance after the first curb I ramped (damn taco bell signs are confusing) then again I've got a nice curbed to crap set of 72 spoke D's with inner tubes in them.
> 
> Some put it this way once. You can own a show car, and get custom color china rims, and afford to change the colors every season.or you can get a plain set of chrome D's and never want to buy another pair. BUT, if you closley inspect the rims on your chinas, you will see alot of flasw in the metal before they were ever plated. (like knicks on the lip, scratches,etc.
> *


Every china i've ever owned had pre chromed knicks on the outer edge of the lip..I got some super nice color barrel and hub diamond cut chinas right now..little pre chrome imperfections in them.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

anyone know if kos are 40% off


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 20 2007, 11:54 PM~7519584
> *anyone know if kos are 40% off
> *


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 20 2007, 10:54 PM~7519584
> *anyone know if kos are 40% off
> *


nope


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 21 2007, 12:20 PM~7522123
> *nope
> *


nope u dont know or not 40% off :biggrin:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

got the single i needed today, thx dayton for a good sale!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

NICE


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Mar 29 2007, 07:10 PM~7579984
> *got the single i needed today, thx dayton for a good sale!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 great sale my homie order a set killer price


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lakewood213_@Mar 29 2007, 05:10 PM~7579984
> *got the single i needed today, thx dayton for a good sale!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'color:blue\'>*YOU HAVE GOOD TASTE...I LOVE THE KNOCK OFF'S* </span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 29 2007, 10:08 PM~7581271
> *:0  :0  :0 great sale my homie order a set killer price
> *


265.00 a wheel, 72x13 
can`t beat it! :biggrin:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 30 2007, 05:50 AM~7583134
> *265.00 a wheel, 72x13
> can`t beat it!  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 im gona order me a set for those prices i thought this thread was bullshit


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

A used set is almost that price, hmmmm think im gonna break open my piggy bank.. .


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 30 2007, 10:02 AM~7583892
> *A used set is almost that price, hmmmm think im gonna break open my piggy bank.. .
> *


i think everyone is trying to buy ds today lol


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bought my set!!!!!!!
13x72`s with all the goodies!


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

fuckin nice


----------



## CYCLON3 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truly oldschool_@Mar 16 2007, 09:50 AM~7490083
> *Has anybody checked into this? I just called Dayton about wheels for my 59 caddy and I was a little surprised to here the price. The last set of Dayton's I bought were about $2200 for the set.  This time I called Dayton directly and they quoted me $1464 for the same set of 14"x7" reverse all chrome. I know some guys are buying the Chinese stuff and this still may seem high but for all the guys who want the real deal I suggest you check this out. hey said the sale runs till the end of March.  This is for the premium Wheel with the Three year warranty. No second hand or used stuff. Here is the number I called 1-800-862-6000.
> 
> Truly Oldschool
> *


sweeet up


----------



## DraiDay (Mar 22, 2007)

I got in on the sale too!! he said the last day is today


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DraiDay_@Mar 30 2007, 03:35 PM~7586341
> *I got in on the sale too!! he said the last day is today
> *


last day!  
tomorrow full price! :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

got the kos for 40% off great price for them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 30 2007, 08:30 PM~7587882
> *got the kos for 40% off great price for them  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


33.00 ea. can`t beat that! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

40% if they can do it for march they can do it for anytime...


----------



## Str82 (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 18 2007, 11:47 PM~7502228
> *Thats interesting cuz I hear ricers say the same thing about wings and big crome mufflers
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2007, 09:23 AM~7590192
> *40% if they can do it for march they can do it for anytime...
> *


WAIT TILL THEY SEE THIS SELL REALLY HURTS THEM, BY CUTTING THERE DISB. OUT LIKE THEY DID  ....I WISH THEY WOULD HAVE SOLD ME KOFFS AT 33.OO EACH....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 31 2007, 10:19 AM~7590174
> *33.00 ea. can`t beat that! :biggrin:
> *


it was a few more bucks, but better then 250 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

kos at 33 a piece is a deal. i got paid a day late :angry:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2007, 12:40 PM~7590757
> *kos at 33 a piece is a deal.  i got paid a day late  :angry:
> *


who gets paid on sat :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 31 2007, 11:42 AM~7590770
> *who gets paid on sat  :biggrin:
> *


i try to get paid everyday. thats what i wake up for :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2007, 12:23 PM~7590922
> *i try to get paid everyday. thats what i wake up for  :biggrin:
> *


ya me too.....i would have stocked up on dayton koffs if i knowed that they where 40% but i Belive dayton doesnt want me sellin koffs or chips to people without real daytons


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 31 2007, 03:39 PM~7591581
> *ya  me  too.....i  would  have  stocked  up  on  dayton  koffs  if  i  knowed  that they  where 40%  but  i  Belive  dayton doesnt  want  me  sellin koffs  or  chips  to  people  without real  daytons
> *


i beleive u. they didnt wanna sell me the knock offs until i provided the serial number off the wheels. i told them the wheels where before they started stamping them and they sold them to me. both times i bought knock offs they ask me for serial numbers. they wont even sell the flags unless u got the numbers


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 31 2007, 04:47 PM~7591604
> *i beleive u. they didnt wanna sell me the knock offs until i provided the serial number off the wheels. i told them the wheels where before they started stamping them and they sold them to me. both times i bought knock offs they ask me for serial numbers. they wont even sell the flags unless u got the numbers
> *


wow that serious i just called and said i need some kos at 40 of and he said ok :biggrin:


----------

